# [SOLVED] High CPU Usage.(100%)



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello to All,

My PC was working fine some days before. But today, CPU Usage went to 100%.
Explorer.exe was using 100% cpu. After ending task of explorer.exe, then dwm.exe took the same. After Ending task of dwm.exe, Some intel drivers took the same.

Please advise what to do????

1 Important Question....

Will adding more RAM decrease the CPU Usage????


PC Configuration:-
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300 @ 2.60 GHz on Intel G31PR motherboard.
1 GB RAM.
128 MB Nvidia Geforce FX5200.


Your replies will highly appreciated.


Mark Andrews


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

More RAM will not lower the CPU usage.
Did you look through Task manager thoroughly for any apps that are consuming a lot of CPU?
Perhaps you have acquired some malware?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Thanks Tyree for the fastest reply.

As i explained above, Explorer.exe, dwm.exe & Intel Drivers are using CPU a lot.


----------



## reesekcmo (Apr 19, 2012)

Do a virus scan, may be maleware or a root


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Yeah, I did a Registry Scan with Regcure Pro & whole system scan with Bitdefender Antivirus.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Totally sounds like a virus.

Could you check to see if there are _two_ listings of explorer.exe?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Run MalwareBytes (free version) in Safe Mode.
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - CNET Download.com


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*



wkw427 said:


> Totally sounds like a virus.
> 
> Could you check to see if there are _two_ listings of explorer.exe?


What it means "two listings of explorer.exe"


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

A virus might spoof itself to show up as a know, trusted process. You might have the legit explorer.exe, and one fake explorer.exe. Or you might have a phony exploer.exe


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Frnds,

Bit defender is a good antivirus then how it fails to detect the virus??


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Thanks wkw427 for your replies..

But there is only a single explorer.exe which is using 100%cpu.


----------



## Computer soul (Jul 4, 2012)

Can see if the CPU over heat , you can install CPU temp. To see that


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Temperature is normal i.e 25 C

My PC has 6 fans so there is not any chance over heat.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*



Tyree said:


> Run MalwareBytes (free version) in Safe Mode.
> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - CNET Download.com


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

i tried running Malwarebytes in safe mode. It detected 5 viruses & cleaned as well. but same result. CPU Usage is 100%


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

SAME problem here! I have a Dual core computer @ 2GHz, and I recently got rid of my fan noise by cleaning my heatsink dust. But now both cores are always at 100%, and always at full 2GHz.

I checked the temperatures with SpeedFan and they seem normal, no overheating.

I have 2GB of RAM and I was also wondering if upgrading to 4GB (which I plan on doing aynway) would help the situation.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Thanks OnlySkills, for having the same problem.

I am also thinking of RAM Upgradation i.e. From 1GB to 3GB.

Will It help or not????????


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

A two-door car with a passenger and drivers seat holds two people, and can drive at most, 85mph before it explodes.
If you upgrade the car from a two-door, two-person vehicle to a four-door four-person vehicle, it can hold four people, but it can not go any faster then 85 mph

Memory has nothing to do with cpu bottleneck. More memory would just allow you to do more, not do things faster.



My suggestion would to clear the cmos. Take out the button cell battery, unplug computer, make sandwich, eat sandwich, put button cell battery back in. The makind and eating of a sandwich is critical for this to work. Because making and eating a sandwich is a lot more interesting and beneficial to your health then doing nothing for five minutes.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: High CPU Usage.(100%)*

Thanks wkw427 for your valuable advice,

My problem has solved.

Scanned my PC with Bitdefender V10 antivirus, then uninstalled, then downloaded Bitdefender trial Version, scanned PC, then downloaded Microsoft Regclean & Registry Easy. Scanned PC & problem gone.

Thanks to everyone for help.


Mark Andrews


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

